
Old, generic drug for rare disease gets new price tag: $89,000 per year - prawn
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/old-generic-drug-for-rare-disease-gets-new-price-tag-89000-per-year/
======
agumonkey
I wonder if medicine will not be the next rms/oss movement.

Biohacker and medical open research is catching some wind these days.

